# "oltre" o "oltre a"



## Einstein

Mi è sempre sembrato che si usasse "oltre" riferito a spazio e tempo:
*Oltre *quel muro c'è un bel giardino
Entro e non *oltre *le ore 15,00

Invece,
*Oltre a* due cani, ha anche un gatto e una tartaruga.

Dico bene? Lo chiedo perché spesso sento solo "oltre" anche in questo secondo caso.


----------



## tie-break

Nel secondo caso la "a" è obbligatoria: OLTRE A due cani, ha anche....
Se poi nel linguaggio parlato spesso non venga detta è un'altro discorso


----------



## saia

Gli esempi sono corretti per entrambe le varianti di "oltre".
Nel primo caso indica: al di là, il superamento di un limite.
Il secondo caso (oltre a) indica: in aggiunta a, insieme a.


----------



## Einstein

Grazie, allora avevo ragione!


----------



## claudine2006

tie-break said:


> Nel secondo caso la "a" è obbligatoria: OLTRE A due cani, ha anche....
> Se poi nel linguaggio parlato spesso non venga detta è un altro discorso


Una piccola  svista....


----------



## Machin3

Einstein said:


> *Oltre a* due cani, ha anche un gatto e una tartaruga.



E' possibile usare anche "oltre che".

Ciao!
Paolo


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Invece,
> *Oltre a* due cani, ha anche un gatto e una tartaruga.


A me questa frase sembra un po' forzata. Io avrei detto:
*Oltre ad avere *due cani, ha anche un gatto.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> A me questa frase sembra un po' forzata. Io avrei detto:
> *Oltre ad avere *due cani, ha anche un gatto.


Giusto.
Oltre ai cani, ha anche un gatto ed una tartaruga.
Oltre ad avere due cani, ha anche un gatto ed una tartaruga.


----------



## faretra

Scusate, ma perché in dizionari*corriere*it c'è quest esempio "nessuno lo sa, oltre te". Secondo ve, è un sbaglio così?


----------



## Einstein

Per me è sbagliato, ma sentiamo gli italiani. Vedo molto spesso questo errore.

PS Potrebbe significare che tu sei lontano 5 metri e chi è a più di 5 metri di distanza non lo sa.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, faretra, benvenut@ in WRF! Ciao, Einstein.
In realtà _oltre _in funzione di preposizione con il significato di 'all'infuori di' può essere seguito o meno dalla preposizione _a_, anche se la locuzione preposizionale _oltre a_ è probabilmente più usata. Dal Garzanti (oltre):
*4* all'infuori di (*anche costruito con la prep. a*): _oltre a questo, non ho altro da dirti_; _oltre a te, non l'ho detto a nessuno_.


----------



## faretra

Grazie, Necsus! Questo bandolo è così stato trovato.


----------



## DRMOUSE

Lo dice perfettamente


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Adesso lo sanno in venti, oltre te" esiste ma vuol dire " Adesso lo sanno in venti, _in aggiunta a_ te".

GS


----------



## Necsus

Eh... E invece "Adesso lo sanno in venti, oltre *a* te"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec.

Direi che _"Adesso lo sanno in venti, oltre *a* te"_ è semplicemente una variante di_ "Adesso lo sanno in venti, oltre te"_, e naturalmente ha lo stesso significato.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Appunto. Mi sfuggiva il senso della tua puntualizzazione, ma forse era in risposta al post di marco.cur che vedo essere stato cancellato per inesattezze. In pratica stiamo dicendo che anche nel significato di 'in aggiunta a' sono ammesse tutte e due le costruzioni, come in quello di 'all'infuori di', con preposizione e senza.


----------

